# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 33 - Raspored dežurstava

## puntica

Nova rasprodaja (jesenko-zimska) održat ce se u *subotu, 29.09.2012. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na zagrebačkom velesajmu

*Opet će nam trebati vaša dragocjena pomoć, *u četvrtak i u subotu.* Za sve detalje oko    označavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na   našem portalu ili ovdje, ili pitajte na ovom topicu. Također vas molim da se upoznate s novim pravilima za volontere koji su dostupni ovdje

Evo i rasporeda dežurstava, upisujete se na sljedeći način-ako dolazite    sa djetetom upišite pored SD (sa djetetom, ali molimo da veću djecu dovodite samo ako je to nužno, pavilijon nije ni zabavno ni sigurno mjesto za djecu).
Smjene su okvirne, pa ako    baš ne mozete od-do, upišite točno od kad do kad planirate biti, i toga se, molim vas, onda i    držite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne možete doći, molim vas, samo    javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam ljudi treba za    funkcioniranje jedne smjene. U dvorani istovremeno ne smije biti više ljudi nego što je potrebno (uočili smo na nekoliko zadnjih rasprodaja da se u dvorani istovremeno nalazi previše volonterki a da za njih nema posla, što bismo željele izbjeći na ovoj i idučim rasprodajama)

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*16-19 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Willow

jel to neka greška ili u petak ne treba volontera?

----------


## spajalica

nema greske nasa puntica radi ko svicarski sat  :Cool:

----------


## ani4

Pa hoce li biti moguce sve srediti bez tog petka?

----------


## domy

a kaj je sa petkom

----------


## Willow

u tom slučaju upisujem četvrtak a ako stignem dođem u neko doba i u subotu  :Smile: 
*
ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
*11-14 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*16-19 (15)*
1. willow
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## rossa

jel se može prijaviti za 2 smjene?

----------


## ani4

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
*1.Ani4 (SD)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
*11-14 (15)*
1.Ani4 (SD)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*16-19 (15)*
1. willow
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
*

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*13-18 (15)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## rossa

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Ani4 (SD)
2. rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
11-14 (15)
1.Ani4 (SD)
2. rossa
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16-19 (15)
1. willow
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
13-18 (15)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.*

----------


## Cathy

Evo da se i ja upišem



> *ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> 1.Ani4 (SD)
> 2. rossa
> 3.Cathy
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> ...

----------


## ana.m

> *ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> 1.Ani4 (SD)
> 2. rossa
> 3.cathy
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> ...


*



*​Ako bude kakvih promjena javim na vrijeme

----------


## buby

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.Ani4 (SD)
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
11-14 (15)
1.Ani4 (SD)
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16-19 (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.*

 :Very Happy:  vidimo se

----------


## ambrosia

vidimo se  :Very Happy:

----------


## ani4

*ČETVRTAK
**9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
**11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
**16-19 (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.Ani4 (sd)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


**SUBOTA
**7-13 (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
**13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.*

----------


## pipi-lipi

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16-19 (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.Ani4 (sd)
5. pipi-lipi
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## ambrosia

BAš mi je žao da volonteri ne mogu doći u petak...već sam si bila rezervirala i to popodne...ali onda se vidimo u subotu...

----------


## helly7

Pozdrav! I ja bih voljela pomoći, koji su uvijeti da dođem volontirati na rasprodaju? Jel trebam biti član udruge ili samo voljna raditi? Bio bi mi u redu termin u četvrtak, ali tamo negdje od 9h pa do 14h.  To se radi o onom četvrtku (27.9)?

----------


## spajalica

Draga helly7, da bi volontirala ne moras biti clanica Udruge, mozes se ovdje zapisati i doci u na Zagrebacki velesajam paviljon 7a kad si se zapisala.
i da radi se o 27.9.2012.

----------


## helly7

> ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> 1.
> 2. rossa
> 3.cathy
> 4.helly7
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> ...




Hvala na odgovoru spajalica! Nadam se da sam se ispravno prijavila. :Wink:

----------


## spajalica

nadam se da ces se dobro zabaviti i uopznati cure  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> BAš mi je žao da volonteri ne mogu doći u petak...već sam si bila rezervirala i to popodne...ali onda se vidimo u subotu...


ambrosia, kad si ti mislila doći? molim te da se upišeš n listu, hvala

----------


## ambrosia

> ambrosia, kad si ti mislila doći? molim te da se upišeš n listu, hvala


Mene je već Svea prijavila za subotu (pa se nisam ovdje upisala da ne duplam), nažalost u četvrtak vam se neću moći pridružiti jer mi je rođendan...pa u skladu s tim postoje i neka očekivanja moje obitelji  :mama:

----------


## jadro

*ČETVRTAK*
*9-11* (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14* (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19* (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.Ani4 (sd)
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
*7-13* (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*13-18* (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## spajalica

> Mene je već Svea prijavila za subotu (pa se nisam ovdje upisala da ne duplam), nažalost u četvrtak vam se neću moći pridružiti jer mi je rođendan...pa u skladu s tim postoje i neka očekivanja moje obitelji


ambriosa svejedno zapisi se na listu, da se vidi kad je popunjeno.

----------


## Linda

Upisujem sebe i frendicu Danijelu koja nije na forumu, ali redovito volontira.*

ČETVRTAK
**9-11* (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14* (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19* (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.Ani4 (sd)
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
*7-13* (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*13-18* (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## ani4

*ČETVRTAK
**9-11* (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14* (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19* (15)
1. willow
2.ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4.Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
*7-13* (10)
1.ana.m
2.cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6.Ani4 (sd) od 8
7.
8.
9.
10.

*13-18* (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Willow

*ČETVRTAK
**9-11* (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*11-14* (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

*16-19* (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


*SUBOTA*
*7-13* (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8.
9.
10.

*13-18* (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## ambrosia

> *ČETVRTAK
> **9-11* (8)
> 1.
> 2. rossa
> 3.cathy
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> ...


Jel sad ok?

----------


## mama pticica

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5. ptičica
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.*

----------


## baka

Prijavljujem volontiranje četvrtak 11-14h i subota 13-16h. Hvala!

----------


## spajalica

o baka radujem se da se opet vidimo  :Love:

----------


## Lidali

*ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5. ptičica
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
10. Lidali
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.*

----------


## helly7

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.
 2. rossa
 3.cathy
 4.helly7
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.
 2. rossa
 3.cathy
 4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
 5. ptičica
 6.helly7
 7.baka
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. willow
 2. ana.m
 3. buby (17-19)
 4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
 6. jadro (od cca 17h)
 7. Linda
 8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
 10. Lidali
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1. ana.m
 2. cathy
 3. buby
 4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
 5. jadro
 6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
 7. willow
 8. ambrosia 
9.
 10.

13-18 (15)
 1. buby (13-15)
 2.baka(13-16)
 3.
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.



S obzirom da sam vidjela da u prijava nakon moje prijave nisam upisana, ponovo sam se upisala. Nadam se da bude sad u redu kad se drugi budu upisivali... Uglavnom, ako i ne računajte me. Vidimo se.

----------


## Joss

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
10. Lidali
11.Joss
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## domy

> ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> 1.
> 2. rossa
> 3.cathy
> 4.helly7
> 5.domy
> 6.
> 7.
> ...


nadam se da sam ok upisala

----------


## ana.m

Prijateljica Jelena me molila da je stavim na popis pa je evo stavljam...u sljedećem postu (ona je zaboravila pass)

----------


## ana.m

_
ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
10. Lidali
11.Joss
12.Jelena K.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



_

----------


## ana.m

_
ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (12-14)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. pipi-lipi
6. jadro (od cca 17h)
7. Linda
8. Danijela 
9. ptičica
10. Lidali
11.Joss
12.Jelena K.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


_

----------


## Davor

Nekad ću doć i odraditi barem jednu šihtu, a kada ... malo mi je rano za zapisati se.

----------


## pipi-lipi

Zbog obaveza na poslu moram se brisati u četvrtak popodne, ali uspjela sam onda dogovoriti slobodno prijepodne, pa se brišem i mijenjam u rasporedu.



ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.pipi-lipi
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10.

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## bebačica

> Zbog obaveza na poslu moram se brisati u četvrtak popodne, ali uspjela sam onda dogovoriti slobodno prijepodne, pa se brišem i mijenjam u rasporedu.
> 
> 
> 
> ČETVRTAK
> 9-11 (8)
> 1.
> 2. rossa
> 3.cathy
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.pipi-lipi
7.
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13.
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Za četvrtak još ne znam.... bila sam dogovorila slobodan petak ali.....

----------


## iva_luca

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.pipi-lipi
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14.
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## pipi-lipi

Evo opet ja sa promjenama zbog posla. Moram se brisati u četvrtak ujutro, ali mi se popodne oslobodilo, pa dolazim popodne.

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------


## rossa

nama upao pregled u suvagu u četvrtak ujutro pa se brišem iz prve ture. nadam se da stignem u 11.

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15.


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## Spider Pig

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## BORNA MALI

Bokić...

..nova sam s željom za pomoć u pripremama i rasporodaji kao volonter..no nažalosta s obzirom da radim, a pošto radim termin kada mogu je popunjeni  u subotu 7-13h) sam raspoložena, u četvrtak sam se upisala ujutro orna za rad ....(popodne na poslu)

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.borna mali
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## lelica

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.lelica(10) 
7. 
8.

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.lelica
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## lanička

Pozdrav, ja sam Marija s rasprodaje, ali se nisam do sada stigla prijaviti.
Vidim  da je lista za subotu popunjena, a htjela bih se prijaviti za jutro od 7-10. 
Da li je problem što je lista već popunjena? Ili da se samo javim kada dođem?

pozdrav!

p.s. pišem sa sestričninog laptopa! (ana.m)

----------


## BORNA MALI

ČETVRTAK
 9-11 (8)
 1.
 2. 
3.cathy
 4.helly7
 5.domy
 6.borna mali
 7.lelica(10) 
 8.

11-14 (15)
 1.Jelena K.
 2. rossa
 3.cathy
 4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
 5. ptičica
 6.helly7
 7.baka
 8.domy
 9. iva_luca
 10.lelica
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

16-19 (15)
 1. willow
 2. ana.m
 3. buby (17-19)
 4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
 6. Linda
 7. Danijela 
8. ptičica
 9. Lidali
 10.Joss
 11.Jelena K.
 12.bebačica
 13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
 14. pipi-lipi
 15. Spider Pig


SUBOTA
 7-13 (10)
 1. ana.m
 2. cathy
 3. buby
 4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
 5. jadro
 6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
 7. willow
 8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
 10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
 1. buby (13-15)
 2.baka(13-16)
 3.borna mali (13-16)
 4.
 5.
 6.
 7.
 8.
 9.
 10.
 11.
 12.
 13.
 14.
 15.

----------


## mama pticica

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.borna mali
7.lelica(10) 
8. ptičica (10)

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.lelica
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. 
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.borna mali (13-16)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

mijenjam termin, oslobađam 1 mjesto od 16 u četvrtak

----------


## domy

ja se moram odjaviti jer mi je djete dobilo temperaturu

----------


## Davor

Zato ću ja uletit negdje iza podne.

----------


## Spider Pig

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.borna mali
7.lelica(10) 
8. ptičica (10)

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.lelica
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. buby (17-19)
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. 
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig (17-19)


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3. buby
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. buby (13-15)
2.baka(13-16)
3.borna mali (13-16)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

----------


## buby

ČETVRTAK
9-11 (8)
1.
2. 
3.cathy
4.helly7
5.domy
6.borna mali
7.lelica(10) 
8. ptičica (10)

11-14 (15)
1.Jelena K.
2. rossa
3.cathy
4. pipi-lipi (od 12)
5. ptičica
6.helly7
7.baka
8.domy
9. iva_luca
10.lelica
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

16-19 (15)
1. willow
2. ana.m
3. 
4. Ani4 (sd) 
5. jadro (od cca 17h)
6. Linda
7. Danijela 
8. 
9. Lidali
10.Joss
11.Jelena K.
12.bebačica
13. iva_luca (moja nećakinja a od 18 h i ja)
14. pipi-lipi
15. Spider Pig (17-19)


SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3.
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. willow
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. 
2.baka(13-16)
3.borna mali (13-16)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

moram se odjaviti zbog zdravstvenih problema :Sad:

----------


## Willow

i ja se moram odjaviti iz jutarnje smjene, moramo i mi do doktora, ako uspijem navrnem bar na kratko popodne...

SUBOTA
7-13 (10)
1. ana.m
2. cathy
3.
4. pipi-lipi (7-11)
5. jadro
6. Ani4 (sd) od 8
7. 
8. ambrosia 
9.Jelena K.
10. iva_luca

13-18 (15)
1. 
2.baka(13-16)
3.borna mali (13-16)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

----------


## spajalica

Hvala svima koji su nesebicno poklonili svoje slobodno vrijeme da bi se druzili s nama i da bi nam pomogli odraditi ovu rasprodaju od  :Heart:  
vidimo se relativno brzo na RR 34

----------

